# Space requirement in wall for electric fireplace over tub.



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a customer who wants an electric fireplace installed in the wall over a free standing tub. 

See picture. 

Other two walls are outside walls. I said it's not possible without building the wall out to provide more space in either direction. 

Anyone worked with these before that would know the minimum depth required?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Can it be installed in a wet area?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Do you have an electric fireplace that's listed for damp locations?


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I wondered about that. That would be a good reason for me to end the discussion on it. It sure seems like a code violation, but she had pictures from houzz.com. You guys know how that is...

It will only work on that interior 2x4 wall anyway. Common sense tells me there is no way its going to fit into a 2x4 wall cavity but I've been wrong before. It will mess up the layout on the other side of the wall in the vanity section of the bathroom if I'd build out the wall also.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Just my opinion but if I had a customer asked for an install like that I would run.I would not even take the time to look up the code.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

mako1 said:


> Just my opinion but if I had a customer asked for an install like that I would run.I would not even take the time to look up the code.


I've pretty well got her talked out of it. It would look nice and be very relaxing, its just not ideal putting into a damp environment. She is going to have enough money in this remodel as it is.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

NEC 110.11 is the most general provision. Somewhere there's also provision about "electric heaters and related items" (or something like that). If it's just to provide light, i.e. it's a luminaire, then also provisions.


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> NEC 110.11 is the most general provision. Somewhere there's also provision about "electric heaters and related items" (or something like that). If it's just to provide light, i.e. it's a luminaire, then also provisions.


Art. 424 is Fixed Electric Space-Heating Equipment. 424.12(b) is damp locations (which just reiterates 110.11, and says it must be listed):

_Heaters and related equipment
installed in damp or wet locations shall be listed for
such locations and shall be constructed and installed so that
water or other liquids cannot enter or accumulate in or on
wired sections, electrical components, or ductwork._

If there's a listed, labeled heater out there, there doesn't appear to be a code stopping you from installing it.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

My first thought was, unless I am missing something here? The handles to control the water/temp/on one end/the spout on the other?? I would NEED more than a tub after that! LOL


----------



## Chopsaw Chick (May 6, 2011)

Electric fireplaces have come a LONG way in recent years. I've started installing them in fireplaces with cracked flues (very common around here after our 2001 earthquake) because our air quality "authorities" hardly let people burn wood anymore anyway. 

I just did a quick google search and Napoleon has a model that can be hung on the wall or recessed and can be either plugged in or hardwired. It's rated for bathrooms and I don't know if it looks real or not but Napoleon is known for making good stuff:

http://napoleonfireplaces.com/products/efc32h-electric-fireplace/


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

CarpenterSFO said:


> NEC 110.11 is the most general provision. Somewhere there's also provision about "electric heaters and related items" (or something like that). If it's just to provide light, i.e. it's a luminaire, then also provisions.


That's cool to know.I would have never even considered it.I always appreciate your knowledge on this forum.Have a good one.

As an aside:I always wondered if that is your actual picture on your ava tar.i have a good friend in the area that looks just like that.He works in a factory but his brother is a contractor.You just look so much like him I always had to wonder?It's just kind of freaky.You guys could be twins?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Does she actually want heat from the thing, or is it just for visual effect? If the latter, there are video "fires" that could be installed behind glass to get around the wet area thing.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

First off i think the idea foolish, Now how about a gas insert?, Water and gas work together.
C/k out some of those fire fountains in vegas


----------

